# Operation Flashpoint



## Brian G Turner (May 4, 2004)

Anyone here ever get into Operation Flashpoint, the first-person combat simulator?

 I did, and like all things I like, I became somewhat additcted. 

 Even ended up getting heavily involved with the modding community - instructing people how to make cinematic sequences and use custom music and speech. 

 Great game - incredibly versatile - and creating your own missions became superbly easy. IMO it is the completely non-linear nature of the game missions that really made this game so successful.

 So - anyone else played it? And did you ever go to OFPEC?


----------



## Hypes (May 4, 2004)

I have the entire _Operation: Flashpoint_ franchise sitting about on my shelf, in fact. Played through most of the campaigns, I believe, thought it has been a while since I last ran the game.

Speaking of modding - I was actually quite involved in the _Half-Life_ mod community in my earlier days. Ran a site for _Planet Half-Life_ on *level design*, along with some *mod work* I did.

I fell in love with the possibilies you had with that game. Might even get back into level design if _Half-Life 2_ lives up to its expectations.


----------



## Vodstok (May 4, 2004)

Hypes, which site did you run? i used to live a planethalflife, and spent a lot of time tinkering with modding myself. I probably spent some time on yours.


----------



## Hypes (May 4, 2004)

God, what was its name again. CS-Mapping, I believe.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 25, 2004)

Re-installed Operation Flashpoint for stress relief.


----------



## blue_cephalopod (Oct 26, 2004)

Im in the process of completing resistance, it feels a bit harder than the others.


----------



## Hypes (Oct 26, 2004)

Holding out for OP:F-2.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2004)

Whatever happened to the follow up based in East Timor? I sure it was supposed to be due for release April of this year, but I didn't notice anything happen. There were some decent screenshots out - whatever happened there??

 And, darn it - since the SP2 patches, my OFP keeps crashing. Sound keep cutting out, too. Not impressed.

 Never did play resistance - I bought it, and although the island is great, the changes to the coding meant that a lot of missions built to OFP 1.46 wouldn't play properly in the 1.91+ versions. As a mission building, it annoyed the heck out of me, so now I just install up to 1.46 and the addons that work with it (including Satchel's sound pack) and enjoy the game at its peak, IMO.


----------

